# Probleme  mit meinen Bankdaten



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

zur Klärung hier nochmal genau der Fall und was geschah, ich werde neueres Geschehen dann immer hier mitdokumentieren um Leute in ähnlichen fällen zu zeigen was passiert: 

28.4. Seltsame Abbuchung von 3.99 Euro auf meinem Konto 
Recherche auf der angegebenen Internetseite zeigt ein Abo auf www.li......de Man kann auf der Seite gleich kündigen.
Was ich tue und davon ausgehe die Sache habe sich damit erledigt.  
Der Buchungszeitpunkt des Services  liegt morgens um 1 an einem Tag an dem ich um 6 Uhr aufstehen muss um zu arbeiten, also zu einer Zeit da ich im Bett liege. 


11.5. Erneute Abbuchung von 80 Euro. Diese Lastschrift lasse ich entrüstet zurückgehen, da ich ja gekündigt hatte und sowieso überhaupt nie den Service bestellt habe. 

19.5 Eine Email der Firma kommt, das ich das Geld plus Gebühren und so weiter zu zahlen habe. Ich stelle bei genauerer Recherche fest, dass ich ein Abo schon am 27.4 hätte kündigen müssen, also einen Tag vor der Abbuchung. 
Die Diskrepanzen und den Grund meiner BEschwerde teile ich per email der Firma und dem Anwaltsbüro mit. 

6.6. Eine Email der Anwaltskanzlei kommt, dass die von mir angegebene Postadresse nicht stimmt und ich somit auch noch eine Straftat begangen habe, da ich bei der Anmeldung eine falsche Adresse mitgeteilt habe. Ich recherchiere erneut und stelle fest dass eine 1 jahre alte adresse von mir genutzt wurde bei der Anmeldung. Die IP-Adresse stellt sich als eine dynamisch vergebene von der Telekom heraus. Was mich beruhigt da ich selber Freenet nutze. All diese Informationen habe ich nun der Anwaltskanzlei erneut zukommen lassen und bin mal gespannt ob ich eine Antwort und wenn dann welche bekomme. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch der Telekom die IP-Adresse und den Zeitpunkt mitgeteilt und auf einen Missbrauch hingewiesen

_URL gelöscht da kommerziell 
und Titel entschärft , siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## mirco1980 (7 Juni 2005)

Achso der ganze bisherige thread hier : 
http://forum.angeklickt.net/viewtopic.php?p=82823#82823


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2005)

Dass Du von Aue*/Witt**/Th*** Post bekommst, lässt einiges erahnen - *wie lautete denn genau der Buchungstext auf dem Kontoauszug?*

Aber wie Du selbst schon festgestellt hast, hat wahrscheinlich ein unberechtigter Dritter Deine Daten für eine kostenpflichtige Anmeldung genutzt - die Gegenseite müsste im Ernstfall beweisen, dass Du es warst, der die Daten eingegeben hatte.
In ihren Formschreiben gibt Aue*/Witt**/Th*** gern den unsinnigen Hinweis, dass der Betroffene (also z. B. Du mirco1980) mit der IP-Adresse eine Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten sollst, um selbst den Beweis der Nichtnutzung anzutreten. Das ist aber generell nicht richtig - da die Anzeigenerstattung eigentlich dem Geschädigten Auftraggeber von A/W/T obliegt (nämlich dem Webmaster, dem der Umsatz verloren geht). Dieser ist jedoch zumeist nicht an der Verfolgung einer Straftat interessiert!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

Hier der Auszug aus dem Kontoauszug:
AFENDIS AG 
TN 000000000000080283xx 
AID 6289xx 
INTERNETZAHLUNG FUER 
*[]*
BEI FRAGEN ZU DIESER ZAHLUN 
G WENDEN SIE SICH BITTE AN 
DEN BETREIBER DIESER SEITE 
DIE ANSCHRIFT FINDEN SIE IM   


Und das erste Schreiben:

Sehr geehrte(r) Frau/Herr H...,

die Abbuchung des fälligen Rechnungsbetrages in Höhe von EUR    80,00 von Ihrem Konto xxx bei Ihrer Bank xxx war uns nicht möglich, die Fehlermeldung lautete: WIDERSPRUCH.
Durch diese Rücklastschrift Ihres Kreditinstitutes sind weitere Kosten angefallen. Aktuell lässt sich die gegen Sie bestehende Forderung wie folgt darstellen:

Forderungsbetrag       EUR    80,00
Bankspesen             EUR     8,76
Mahnkosten             EUR     2,50

Gesamtbetrag           EUR    91,26

Diese Forderung bezieht sich auf die Inanspruchnahme eines Angebots der Webseite *[]*.

Wir fordern Sie auf, diesen Betrag binnen 3 Tagen auf folgendes Konto zu überweisen: 

A.. W.. T..



Bitte geben Sie bei Ihrer Überweisung unbedingt die TN-Nummer 10880283xx an.

Beachten Sie bitte, dass Sie sich mit der Zahlung nunmehr in Verzug befinden!!

Rückfragen bitte nur per mail.


Ihre Afendis AG

.

Hier mal das Schreiben von A*/W*/T*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Sie haben bei unserer Mandantschaft, die sich aus dem nachfolgend angehängten Schreiben
ergibt, eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen, ohne zu bezahlen. Einzelheiten zu diesem
Angebot und zur Höhe des geschuldeten Betrages entnehmen Sie ebenfalls dem angehängten
Aufforderungsschreiben unserer Kanzlei.

Die Zustellung unseres Mahnschreibens an die von Ihnen bei der Nutzung des
Onlineangebotes angegebene Adresse war nicht möglich. Sollten Sie vorsätzlich bei der
Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung falsche Kontaktdaten eingegeben haben, so könnten Sie
sich des sogenannten Eingehungsbetruges gemäß § 263 Strafgesetzbuch strafbar gemacht
haben. Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass unsere Mandantschaft die IP Adresse Ihres
bei der Anmeldung verwendeten PCs mitgeloggt hat und die Staatsanwaltschaft mittels dieser
und Ihrer Mail-Adresse eine Adressermittlung vornehmen kann.

Wir geben Ihnen hiermit letztmals Gelegenheit den geforderten Betrag unter Angabe des
unten genannten Aktenzeichens binnen 8 Tagen nach Zugang dieser E-Mail auf unser Konto
zu überweisen. Gegebenenfalls können Sie den Forderungsbetrag in monatlichen Raten
begleichen. Beachten Sie bitte, dass eine Zahlung ohne Angabe des Aktenzeichens nicht
zugeordnet werden kann!

Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

A* W* T*l
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung

Diese E-Mail enthält vertrauliche und/oder rechtlich geschützte Informationen. Wenn Sie nicht der
richtige Adressat sind oder diese E-Mail irrtümlichhaben, informieren Sie bitte sofort den Absender
und vernichten Sie diese Mail. Das unerlaubte Kopieren sowie die unbefugte Weitergabe dieser Mail
ist nicht gestattet.

This e-mail may contain confidential and/or privileged information. If you are not the intended
recipient (or have received this e-mail in error) please notify the sender immediately and destroy
 this e-mail. Any unauthorized copying, disclosure or distribution of the material in this e-mail is
strictly forbidden.


_______________________________________________________________________________________

Text der bereits per Post übersandten, aber nicht zustellbaren Zahlungsaufforderung
_______________________________________________________________________________________

Sehr geehrte(r) Frau/Herr xxx,

wir zeigen Ihnen an, dass wir die Firma Afendis AG, Zamdorfer Str. 100, 81677 München an-
waltlich vertreten. Sie haben das Onlineangebot *[]/b] in
Anspruch genommen.Trotz Fälligkeit haben Sie leider bislang die vertraglich geschuldete Vergütung in
Höhe von 80,00 EUR zzgl. Mahngebühr und Bankspesen i.H. v. 11,26 EUR nicht bezahlt.

Wir bitten Sie daher diesen Betrag sowie die bei uns angefallenen, in der Kostennote ausgewiesenen
Anwaltsgebühren von 31,32 EUR insgesamt also 122,92 EUR unter Verwendung des anhängenden
Überweisungsformulars bis zum 20.06.05 zu überweisen.

Nach Zahlungseingang werden wir die Angelegenheit abschließen und die Akte zur Ablage bringen.

[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]*


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

agb schrieb:
			
		

> Der limitierte Zugang erfolgt durch die Buchung von einem Betrag und wird zu einem Guthaben auf Ihrem Mitgliedskonto. Sie wählen die aktuellen Zugangsdaten im Afendis Ag-Zahlungsformular und erhalten pro Buchung eine Bestätigung an Ihre angegebene eMail-Adresse. Die Verweildauer in den einzelnen Chatsystemen wird  zu dem jeweils angezeigten Betrag (3.99€ Tageszugang oder 80€ Monatszugang) abgezogen. Eine Verpflichtung zu neuen Buchungen besteht nicht.
> ...
> Das Mitglied eines Angebots kann zu jeder Zeit, ohne Angabe von Gründen, durch entweder den Dienstanbieter selbst oder das Mitglied gekündigt werden. Eine Benachrichtigung muss bis spätestens 1 Werktag vor Ablauf des jeweiligen Buchungszeitraums, elektronische oder konventionelle Post bei Afendis Ag (Kündigung oder FTA Kommunikation Support eingegangen sein.
> Der Dienstanbieter ist nicht für fehlgeleitete, verzögerte, ungültige oder auf dem Postweg verloren gegangene Kündigungsschreiben oder Emails verantwortlich.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

s.a.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?[gib-bloss-nicht-mehr-die-domain-an.de]
füge die ein, die Du hier bitte nicht posten sollst


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2005)

_Na da hammars ja - eine ganz ordinäre Afendis-Sache!_

Die Münchener Firma Afendis AG bietet Webmastern ein Zahlungssystem an, bei dem sich die Endkunden auch mit unplausiblen, unrichtigen oder unberechtigt verwendeten Daten für kostenpflichtige Inhalte anmelden können.
Zumeist wird ein Schnupperabo (z. B. 3,99 €) genutzt und dann nicht rechtzeitig (während der Laufzeit des Schnupperabo) gekündigt - daraus wird dann automatisch ein Abo mit längerer Laufzeit (für z. B. 80 €). Die Abbuchung erfolgt von dem Konto, das der Nutzer angegeben hatte.

Nun gibt es zwei Hauptprobleme. Entweder der Nutzer hat wirklich das Schnupperabo abgeschlossen aber nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt oder ein (zumeist unbekannter) unberechtigter Dritter hat die Daten des Kontoinhabers missbräuchlich verwendet. Zweites nennt man "_Missbrauch beweiserheblicher Daten_" und "_Computerbetrug_" gem. StGB, wobei bereits das AG Ulm diese Straftaten in erster Instanz im vorigen Herbst einmal verneint hatte, da insbesondere die Plausibilitätsprüfung der eingegebenen Daten unzureichend ist.

Geschädigter ist prinzipiell der Inhalteanbieter (meist Webmaster). Dieser erhält keine Ausschüttung der Anbietervergütung von Afendis bzw. diese wird ihm bei einer Folgerechnung wieder belastet und außerdem ergibt die Sache für ihn noch eine Storno- (Ausfall-) Gebühr zu Gunsten von Afendis.

Leute, deren Konto missbräuchlich verwendet wurde, brauchen nichts weiter zu tun, als die Lastschrift/en zurück zu buchen und ggf. einmalig einen Widerspruch gegen die Zahlungsaufforderung des Inkassobüros zu senden - weiterer Schriftverkehr ist meinem Erachten nach nicht nötig, zumal oft die Kontoverbindung überhaupt nicht mit den eingegebenen (gefälschten) Daten des Nutzers übereinstimmen, zumal der Nutzer selbst sich ja mit falschen Daten ausgegeben hat. Die Zugangsdaten zum abonnierten Bereich werden bei vielen Projekten (das ist unterschiedlich) umgehend mit einem Popup eingeblendet und zusätzlich auch an die eingetragene E-Mail-Adresse versandt. Bei den angegebenen Daten wird jedoch lediglich geprüft, ob die Kontonummer zur BLZ passt, sonst nichts - d. h. Rolli Rolle in Hinterdupfing mit der E-Mail-Addi [email protected]***.de funzt genauso, wie die echte Anschrift vom nahegelegenen Hundesportverein.

Das Inkassobüro unternimmt 2-3 Anläufe, um letztlich doch noch an die offene Forderung zu gelangen. Sind diese Versuche fruchtlos, wird die Forderung wieder an die Auftraggeberin, die Afendis AG, zurück gegeben und dort i. d. R. begraben.


----------



## mirco1980 (25 Juli 2005)

*Und sie versuchen es immer noch*

Nachdem ich fast 2 Monate nix mehr gehört hatte, haben Sie es nun wieder mal mit einer schönen Formemail versucht. Bin mal gespannt und wann sie es hoffentlich aufgeben.


Sehr geehrte(r) Frau/Herr ....,

auf unsere bisherigen Mahnungen haben Sie nicht reagiert und keine Zahlungen geleistet.
Obwohl wir Ihnen sogar die Möglichkeit eingeräumt haben, die Forderung erst einen Monat
später zu begleichen oder in angemessenen monatlichen Raten abzubezahlen, haben Sie es
nicht für nötig befunden, Ihre Schuld bei unserer Mandantschaft zu tilgen.
Sie zwingen uns damit, die Akte an unsere Prozessabteilung weiterzugeben. Dort wird das
gerichtliche Verfahren gegen Sie vorbereitet, von dort aus wird der gerichtliche Vollstreckungstitel
erwirkt und es werden auch die erforderlichen Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen zur
Durchsetzung der Forderung unserer Mandantschaft eingeleitet. Hierdurch werden weitere
Gerichtskosten, Anwaltsgebühren und Gerichtsvollzieherauslagen anfallen. Diese werden die
Forderungen deutlich erhöhen. Unsere Prozessabteilung wird u.a. die Pfändung von Bankkonten,
Arbeitseinkommen, Versicherungsverträgen, Rentenanwartschaften etc. durchsetzen.
Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass unsere Mandantin auf ihre Forderung nicht verzichtet
und alles daran setzen wird, die Außenstände beizutreiben. Unsere Mandantin hat uns mit der
Titelerwirkung und Durchführung sämtlicher erforderlicher Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen
genauso beauftragt, wie mit einer langfristigen Titelüberwachung. So ist gewährleistet, dass
in den nächsten 30 Jahren, in ständig wiederkehrendem Turnus, Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen
Sie ergriffen werden können, soweit dies erforderlich wird.
Um die Weiterleitung Ihrer Akte an die Prozessabteilung zu vermeiden, geben wir Ihnen letztmals
Gelegenheit, die Forderung in Höhe von 123,58 EUR, bis spätestens 09.08.05 auf unser Konto
unter Angabe des Aktenzeichen xxx zu überweisen.
Die Weitergabe Ihrer Akte an die Prozessabteilung können Sie nur durch Zahlung bis zum

                                             09.08.05 (Geldeingang auf unser Konto)

oder durch Unterbreitung eines angemessenen Ratenzahlungsangebotes vermeiden. Wir können
Ihnen in Ihrem eigenen Interesse nur dringend raten, sich umgehend mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.

Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

A* W* T*
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

Holla!
Und wenn Sie nicht sofort 20 Liegestütze machen, sag ichs meiner Oma!

Ernsthaft:
Ich würde denen klipp und klar, noch ein einziges Mal, in aller Freundschaft, schreiben, dass ich nie einen Vertrag geschloßen habe, der Forderung wiederspreche und darum bitte von weiteren Inkassomätzchen abzusehen. Kurz noch hinterher geworfen, dass ich auch einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wiedersprechen werde und MfG.
Aber natürlich nur, wenn ich mir absolut sicher wäre, kein Probeabo angefordert zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

Ich habe mittlerweile über ein paar nette Tools im Internet herausgefunden dass die Anmeldung von einem T-Online Account stammte und ich gar nicht Kunde bei T-Online bin, also können sie fordern bis sie schwarz werden. Werde aber nochmal ein freundliche email schreiben oder einfach eine der alten schon geschriebenen nehmen, denn sie haben ja eh noch nie geantwortet die lieben freunde von awt


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mittlerweile über ein paar nette Tools im Internet herausgefunden dass die Anmeldung von einem T-Online Account stammte und ich gar nicht Kunde bei T-Online bin, also können sie fordern bis sie schwarz werden. Werde aber nochmal ein freundliche email schreiben oder einfach eine der alten schon geschriebenen nehmen, denn sie haben ja eh noch nie geantwortet die lieben freunde von awt




Hallo, über welche sog. Tools haben Sie das denn rausgefunden.
Für den Fall, dass Einem das selber passiert, wäre es gut zu wisschen, wie man solche Informationen herausbekommt.

MfG
......[at]lycos.de

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2005)

ToSp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, über welche sog. Tools haben Sie das denn rausgefunden.


Nixda Tool, die Information kommt von Whois-Abfragen, wie dieser hier: http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php

AWT teilt den Mahnschreibenempfängern die IP-Adresse mit, die bei der ersten Anmeldung zu dem Abrechungssystem von Afendis protokolliert wurde.
Diese IP-Adresse sagt für alle (bis dahin beteiligten) nahezu nichts aus, außer wenn man z. B. auf T-Online kommt und gar nicht T-Online-Kunde ist - Rückschlüsse sind da durchaus möglich. Afendis und auch AWT sind nicht in der Lage, die IP-Adresse weiter, als bis zu dem Provider (den ja nun jeder im Internet mit der protokollierten Adresse abfragen kann) zu verfolgen. Von hier an bräuchten sie i. d. R. einen richterlichen Beschluss zur Herausgabe der Bestandsdaten, der ihnen jedoch (früher war ich da mal anderer Meinung) verwehrt bleiben dürfte. Demnach sind alle Schreiben, die da in dem Zusammenhang kommen, ob als E-Mail oder Brief, mEn nur heißer Inkassodampf, ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg, solange der Forderungsgegner nicht zahlt.


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

*Re:..... mit meinen Bankdaten*



			
				mirco1980. schrieb:
			
		

> 6.6. Eine Email der Anwaltskanzlei kommt, dass die von mir angegebene Postadresse nicht stimmt und ich somit auch noch eine Straftat begangen



hi,

so ähnlich lief es bei mir. Nur daß nei mir im März/April von 3 verschiedenen Firmen Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde.
Hab ich gleich zurückkommen lassen udn bei der ersten Firma (Camp*int) angerufen. Der schaute nach und meinte: klar Mißbrauch... Anzeige erstatten.
Zweite Firma (Interma*x) angerufen: die haben mir die Benutzerdaten mitgeteilt. IP=Telekom, ich (auch) freenet.
Dritte Firma (Inter P*blish GmbH) angerufen: ich habe mitgeteilt, daß Mißbrauch.

Okay, ich zu unserer Dorfpolizei und Anzeige erstattet. Tuschel Tuschel... hat wohl selbst Schweinkram gezogen... [Wollte dem dann doch nicht die kostenlosen Möglichkeiten über Kazaa und andere peer2peer nennen...]

Nach Anzeige ging's zur Kripo Ingolstadt.
längere Zeit Ruhe, dann kam erstes Inkassoschreiben von J*ripol (für Camp*int). Wieder bei Camp*int angerufen... Oh, Versehen, wird geregelt. Nach der Dritten Inkassomahnung habe ich mir "ist erledigt-Aussage" lieber schriftlich von Camp*int bestätigen lassen.

Nach weiterer langen Zeit Ruhe Anwaltsschreiben von schon genannten A*er/W*tte/Thi*l (für Interm*x). Ich habe denen dann nur gefaxt, daß ich keien Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe und schon Anzeige erstattet ist.

Jetzt rufe ich mal bei der Kripo an udn frage nach, was Sache ist. (Nach 5 Monaten...)

Bye by ma
*[...]*


*[Persönliche Daten (E-Mailadresse) gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

*Nachtrag*

Nachtrag - das Ergebnis:

Die örtliche Polizei hat es der Kripo übergeben, die der Staatsanwaltschaft und die haben es geknickt und abgeheftet. Vergahren wurde eingestellt. Der Typ ist damit durchgekommen.

ist mir echt ein Rätsel: die IP udn Datum/zeit waren bekannt (hatte sogar ich), Email-Adresse auch und über das Altersverifikations-System (noch andere Firma), über das man ja eigentlich nur mittels Personalausweiskopie sich anmelden kann, müßte der Typ doch ruckzuck am Haken hängen...

Super: da denkt man sich echt, man sollte was Extremes nächsten So. in den Bundestag wählen....


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

*Re: Nachtrag*



			
				Martin schrieb:
			
		

> ist mir echt ein Rätsel: die IP udn Datum/zeit waren bekannt....
> 
> 
> Email-Adresse....


Ganz einfach - die IP war längst nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. Du schreibst was von Freenet, deren IP ist nur wenige Tage zuordenbar. Und die E-Mailadresse? Wahrscheinlich von einem Freemailer mit  unplausiblem Datenstamm (also keine Adresse mit einer Top-Level-Domain, wie AOL oder T-Online).

So ist´s Internet und Du hast einscheinend mindestens einen besonders "guten" Freund.


----------



## BenTigger (16 September 2005)

Lies mal genauer Reducal, er düst via Freenet rum aber die gesicherte IP war von T-Online.....


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

Na ok, dann waren die IP-Daten von T-Online eben anscheinend längst unbrauchbar, als die Behörden angegriffen hatten. Die E-Mail-Adresse übrigens ist nahezu uninteressant. Die Nutzungsdaten werden bei fast allen Systemen immer in aufpoppenden Fenstern angezeigt und zusätzlich dann noch per E-Mail versand - dabei ist es egal, ob die E-Mail überhaupt empfangen wird. Da sind sich nahezu alle dieser Systeme ziemlich gleich.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Probleme  mit meinen Bankdaten*

Mit diese [...] FTA Kommunikations hatte ich auch meine Probleme gehabt. Die bekommen ihre User per Spam in diversen Chats. Ich war sogar in diese Rotkäpchenweg in Dortmund. Da ist weder eine Firma noch sonnstiges. Auch die Bewohner dort haben die Schnautze voll. Dahinter steckt ein [...]. Schreibe direkt an Afendis, das unter Rotkäpchenweg keine Firma gibt und das Du somit auch nicht kündigen konntest  Wie haben die dich den geködert?

_[Name und ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------

